
Azure services in South Central region down - chadash
https://azure.microsoft.com/en-us/status/
======
salex89
I'm quite surprised of how little noise this issue is generating. Not sure
does that mean that the issues are actually very localized (although I'm not
sure they are, it is not entirely correct that only one region is offline), or
that Azure is not used so much so people don't care.

~~~
partiallypro
Azure is the #2 cloud platform on Earth, so your last statement is bunk. The
outage is very localized, none of my instances in South Central were ever
"down," there was a brief 5-10 time frame when I noticed CPU spikes, I assume
from a rebooting process from mitigation...which effected some availability
but it was never truly down.

The problem was caused by a power surge to their cooling system, which
eventually led to systems shutting down to prevent overheating.

The main thing is the spill over from authentication, which is effecting other
regions. This isn't an AWS/GCS type even where every service suddenly
cascaded. My portal is still not 100% functioning, but all of my services are
operating normally and are up. So it's probably at this point only effecting
AD and provisioning rather than service SLA.

------
bearjaws
Loading the Azure status page doesn't work in Florida. Apparently you can VPN
(assuming you do not choose a location that maps to South Central) into Azure
and migrate your infrastructure if needed.

------
spydum
Unfortunately, also AzureAD and Azure Resource Manager show impacts.. This is
pretty substantial impact. South Central Us might have been the specific
location, but the impact is causing headache for just about everyone.

------
thebitguru
South Central has been down since early morning; around 4/5 AM Central. I am
really surprised and disappointed that they haven't been able to get it back
yet.

------
salex89
This is not isolated only to South Central. We have issues accessing to
resources in all US/European data centers, we can't authenticate.

~~~
saemil
I can confirm. We are having authentication issues as well.

------
mikerg87
Status page is intermittent and when loading may not be correct. It’s showing
the VSTS issues but not VM issues in US West

------
cloudsprt
According to Microsoft Service Page (in case people can't access it)

Starting at 09:29 UTC on 04 Sep 2018, customers in South Central US may
experience difficulties connecting to resources hosted in this region.
Engineers have isolated an issue with cooling in one part of the data center,
which caused a localized spike in temperature, as the preliminary root-cause,
which has now been mitigated. Automated data center procedures to ensure data
and hardware integrity went into effect when temperatures hit a specified
threshold and critical hardware entered a structured power down process.
Engineers are now in the process of restoring power to affected devices as
part of the ongoing mitigation process.

Some services may also be experiencing intermittent authentication issues due
to downstream Azure Active Directory impact, and engineers are separately
working on mitigation options for this also.

The next update will be provided at 15:00 UTC or as events warrant.

